# Poodle Zoomies!



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

This isn't very long. I had Teddy out in his enclosure the other day and captured him zooming around on my phone. I love to watch him run. 

teddy050110 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Cute, he was having fun!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks - that boy loves to run! I get tired just watching him.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

That's adorable. My bichon used to love to blitz right before bedtime.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

When all mine start I run for a tree or railing to hold onto. Clods of sod start flying, they LEAP over the little dogs and they look so athletic and graceful. But once or twice, they are turning their head to see who is on their tail and they crash into me. I guard my knees from hitting me sideways.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I know what you mean--he was out with Chester, the mini poodle from downstairs earlier tonight and they were both running full speed, ears flapping in the wind. Then suddenly Chester abruptly changed direction and Ted ran smack into him. Didn't slow him down any. It was like a cartoon where the character gets whacked and shakes his head and keeps on running.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Poodle Zoomies! They have so much fun it's exhilarating to watch.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Teddy runs around and around, doing laps, he's adorable to say the least.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Zooooooooooomies!!!! :lol: Our big girls do it too! I usually let all four dogs out together and the two non-poodles will do their business pretty quickly and then want to come it - the spoos, on the other hand, do zoomies for a few minutes first; THEN do their business, then do MORE zoomies!! :lol: Sometimes my mini dachshund, Juliet, is "in position" so sort of stuck in one spot and the spoos will be zooming right over the top of her - she just ducks her head and poops faster!!! ound:

Teddy is adorable!! :hug:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Sometimes my mini dachshund, Juliet, is "in position" so sort of stuck in one spot and the spoos will be zooming right over the top of her - she just ducks her head and poops faster!!! ound:


That is hilarious!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh yes! Fun fun - I like how he was loven the grass afterwords! So cute.

Mine do zoomies and drag half the yard with them!! :wacko:


----------

